# Husky Food Question?



## ravadox (Feb 25, 2008)

Hello everyone, I have a 6 month old Siberian Husky named Zoey. I Have been feeding her Innova Large Breed Puppy food. I was just wondering when the best time is to switch her over to Innova EVO, and what is the best one to feed her. I just bought her some of the EVO with Turkey and Chicken as the main ingredients. I only fed her a little bit because I'm not sure if shes old enough to make the switch yet. I'm just giving her a few pieces a day because she just loves it. I've had dogs my entire life and I just want to say that the husky is by far the best breed I've ever owned. I love her so much, and I only want the best for her.


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi 
I dont have an answer to your food question but you sure do have a beautiful fur baby 


jamie


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Zoey is gorgeous. I wouldn't switch her until she's a year old. To be sure, ask your vet.


----------



## ravadox (Feb 25, 2008)

Im not really sure I trust what the vet says when it comes to food questions. They are the ones who told me to feed her Science Diet, and I know how bad that stuff is. Thanks for the remarks


----------



## MushPuppies (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi Ravadox, we have a Zoey too! Your girl is gorgeous, not that I'm prejudice or anything. I fed my larger, stockier Huskies puppy food until they were about 8-10 months old. As adults they are between 70-80 pounds. I fed the smaller ones until they were about 12-14 months. As adults, they are 40-55 pounds. Generally, puppies need larger amounts of protein, fat and carbs than an adult. With larger breeds, their bodies are growing at such a tremendous rate, in such a short amount of time; they don't need quit as much protein to control their rate of growth. If their bones grow too fast they become less dense and more porous, which can increase the risk of degenerative disease.
So, for me, it depends on the puppy and their previous to current rate of growth. Sorry, I wasn't able to give you a better idea of when to switch. My babies love the EVO. I rotate it in with the Canidae and Artemis.

Our 5 month old is already 34 pounds, so for her, we will probaly switch her to the adult EVO and Artemis foods earlier. We predominantly feed her Canidae now, because it's an All Life Stages. This is baby Trouble.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

ravadox said:


> Im not really sure I trust what the vet says when it comes to food questions. They are the ones who told me to feed her Science Diet, and I know how bad that stuff is. Thanks for the remarks


I meant to ask at what age to switch. I believe large dogs are switched at a later age than small dogs. I switched my Aussie at 18 months and my Boston at 8 months. 

I know lots of people HATE Science Diet, but in the old days they didn't have all this good stuff to choose from and that was a good diet. Two of my dogs were brought up on that and they lived to be 16 and 17 years old. So it's really hard for me to say it is so bad.


----------



## MushPuppies (Sep 13, 2007)

This is from a Siberian Husky site, FAQ section:

"How long should I feed puppy food?
Some research indicates that feeding puppy food for too long can increase the incidence of hip dysplasia (and other orthopedic problems) in dogs that are susceptible to it (fast growing breeds). Some breeders start feeding adult food very soon. Even though the Siberian is not fully mature until 18 months, most people gradually switch to adult dog food at the 8-10 month time frame."


----------



## ravadox (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks alot everyone, much appreciated info. She is about 45 pounds now at 6 months. So I will probably shoot for around the 10 month date. Thanks Mush, all your mushpuppies are gorgeous aswell


----------

